# Is it safe to use a uv sterilizer on a planted aquarium.



## Jason hilts

Hi,I have a planted aquarium and i have a turbo twist uv sterilizer hooked up to my canister filter intake and output lines.I only turn my sterilizer on when i have a green water outbreak.Can i run my sterilizer all the time or how long can i run it for during the day.Will it do anything to the fertilizers that i dose.I dose the following,iron,pottasium,trace elements.


----------



## travis

I've used a UV unit on my planted tank for almost four years now and have noted no ill effects whatsoever. There is some conjecture that UV sterilizers may oxidize trace elements, but I have not found any evidence that this is the case - my plants show no signs at all of trace deficiency. I've never had green water or any sick fish *knock on wood* and my water is crystal clear.


----------



## mikenas102

travis said:


> I've used a UV unit on my planted tank for almost four years now and have noted no ill effects whatsoever. There is some conjecture that UV sterilizers may oxidize trace elements, but I have not found any evidence that this is the case - my plants show no signs at all of trace deficiency. I've never had green water or any sick fish *knock on wood* and my water is crystal clear.


I second that. Been using mine 24/7 for over 2 years.


----------



## sneaker

I put a uv on my 180 tank six months ago and run it 24/7 and have great plant growth and I use dry ferts.


----------



## Cavan Allen

I used to have a UV on my thirty. I seemed like I just couldn't add enough iron to keep the plants happy while it was operational. Others have had different experiences, so YMMV. If things are being run properly, it's really not necessary, IMO.


----------



## hoppycalif

As I recall, the UV bulbs in those UV filters have a pretty limited life. I keep wondering how people run them 24/7 without constantly having to replace the expensive bulb in them. Just a thought.


----------



## jrvs23

I run mine 24/7 and replace the bulb on a yearly basis.


----------



## travis

I run my UV opposite my light cycle: when the lights go off at night the UV comes on and when the first lights come on in the morning the UV goes off. I dose micros and iron right after lights-on so, if UV really does oxidize trace/Fe, my plants have a full photoperiod in which to uptake micros before the UV comes back on. My bulb life is also roughly doubled (only needing replacing every 12 months instead of every six as the manufacturer recommends) and I still get excellent sterilization and clarification. A bug would have to be able to do a lot of work in the 12 hours the UV is off in order to affect my fish. At least this is my operating theory. In the four years I have used the UV I have yet to run into any disease or parasite issues. I hope I haven't just jinxed myself 

As a side note, I am a big fan of the Aqua UV units with the built-in wipers so that I don't have to unplumb my UV unit or tear it apart to clean off the gunk that routinely builds up on the quartz sleeve. If not cleaned regularly, this build-up can render even a fresh UV bulb ineffective so keeping the sleeve clean can make a big difference.


----------



## freshyleif

I have been using a uv light on my tank for about a couple of months and had no ill affects. I also run it 24/7 because when I was researching them I read somewhere that it was better for the bulb life span to leave it on constantly instead of turning it on and off. This is because it's the heating up and cooling down which shortens the life.


----------



## Avalon

I also ran a UV on a tank for the hell of it with no ill effects. I did get to the point where I thought that running one 24/7 was wasting bulb life. Then I got to the point where running one at all was a waste of a good UV. They are nice to have if you ever need one (Quarantine, GW, etc.).


----------



## reefcrawler

hoppycalif said:


> As I recall, the UV bulbs in those UV filters have a pretty limited life. I keep wondering how people run them 24/7 without constantly having to replace the expensive bulb in them. Just a thought.


it's a correct thought.

UV blubs are really depend on what brand you're using, based on 24/7, some 6~8 months, some can last 1 1/2, and usually 1 year will be suggested by most suppliers.

it helps to maintain the crystal water quality and avoid disease for your live stocks, I always put a UV light for my tank!


----------



## mikenas102

The Coralife bulb lasted about a year for me. The no-name bulbs on Ebay less than 2 months.


----------

